# Lightest dropper post



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

Figured someone has gone through this already 

I have a SuperFly 100 endurance race bike, and for some of the rowdier races (Wilderness 101, Pisgah 111k, etc) I wanted to fit it with a dropper post. 

What's the lightest one out there? Anyone have a place that compares the weights?

-Tom


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

The original Crank Bros Joplin 3 & 4 are pretty light. The Specialized Command Post may be the lightest 5" model. The new KS LEV is available in a 3" drop which should be light.


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

Ohh, 3" drop would be perfect for this rig.


----------



## venture (Aug 15, 2005)

Specialized Command Post has a 3" drop model - not sure how much lighter it is than the 5" version.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

It looks the KS LEV is between 510-580gm

LEV - KS | Get Down and Dirty

The Thomson dropper post is 450gms

Thomson | Elite Dropper Seatpost

The Fox DOSS is a hefty 620gms

D.O.S.S. Seatpost Bike Shock | FOX

The Rock Shox Reverb is 520-535gms

Reverb | SRAM

The Crankbrothers Kronolog is 465gm-477gm and the Joplin is 590gm

++ kronolog seatpost :: crankbrothers.com ++
++ joplin4r seatposts :: crankbrothers.com ++


----------



## Spinning Lizard (Nov 27, 2009)

Gravity Dropper Descender is 399g, their Turbo LP is 460g


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

rockyuphill said:


> The Thomson dropper post is 450gms
> 
> Thomson | Elite Dropper Seatpost


I think that weight is for the non remote version. the remote version is nearly 90g heavier.
I like Thomson stuff, so I'll be happy if I'm proved wrong


----------



## venture (Aug 15, 2005)

Spinning Lizard said:


> Gravity Dropper Descender is 399g, their Turbo LP is 460g


399g for the descender is without a remote switch.

But it does seem that the Gravity Droppers are among the lightest.


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks for the info so far. 

I actually have a 27mm Gravity Dropper with remote that I use with a 31.6 shim for my Remedy. I'll weight and let you guys know what that is, but from the numbers above, it seems to be the lightest thing out there. 

Seems I should just upgrade my Remedy to a KS Lev and move the Gravity Dropper to the SuperFly for those burly races 

My current seatpost is a Bontrager XXX at 177 grams, so looks like I'll be adding in the 275 gram range moving to the Gravity Dropper. While it's not going to be that awesome to carry around an extra 0.5 lbs for the whole race, I think it's absolutely worth doing for some of the crazy technical sections as it will allow me to go much faster. For example, no way I want to go down Farlow in Pisgah without a dropper post.

-Tom


----------



## trek551 (Mar 28, 2009)

My Reverb was 533g at full length and now 522g with 6 inch removed. It's still too long and will finish at 510-515g. You save 15g more if you integrate a Sram brake.


----------



## STS (Jun 24, 2004)

Blacx are among the lightest with remote
The DH Air at 471g:
http://www.blacx.eu/


----------



## foot hill (Oct 16, 2006)

Turbo LP
30.9. 
1"&3" drop 
375mm length
557gms. Complete.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

KS Lev Carbon Fibre Seatpost:
"The LEV Carbon is oriented towards x-country racing and shorter travel bikes, and has 65mm of travel, only will come in 30.9mm and 31.6 diameters, and has a preliminary weight of 325 grams, and a rather hefty price close to $600."
Brian Mullin?s Walkabout ? Sea Otter 2013 | Mountain Bike Review

give it a few more years & the amount of travel might increase.. hopefully the price too!


----------



## litany (Nov 25, 2009)

rockyuphill said:


> The Thomson dropper post is 450gms
> 
> Thomson | Elite Dropper Seatpost


That link says 592g for the Thomson. It would be 525 without the remote and with the under seat lever. Thomson weights are usually pretty accurate I think.



scant said:


> give it a few more years & the amount of travel might increase.. hopefully the price too!


In a few more years I don't see why we wont see frames with integrated dropper posts. If you integrate it I bet you can save a lot of weight. Might be hard to service though, but I'm sure someone can figure it out.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

I use an older Kindshock i900 and i950 that are about 500g. Price, performance, and weight is hard to beat. IMO, a dropper post is worth the weight. And i mostly ride XC type trails. Worthy upgrade.


----------

